

What's the most optimal numeric base? - hhm
http://www.burtonmackenzie.com/2007/12/whats-most-optimal-numeric-base.html

======
daniel-cussen
Cool article. I'm still not sure if his definition of what the best numeric
base would be is valid. My hunch is that ternary will probably work great in
reality, but a larger base should be used for humans. Maybe senary (base 6),
because that's about as many objects as a person can eyeball.

Thankfully, it's things like these that promise economic growth for centuries
to come. After all, if your growth rate is 0, you can switch everyone over to
a different number system, and if it really is better, you'll get a return on
investment for society no matter what the switching cost is (mostly because
the divisor in the ROI equation would be 0).

